# I gave up on the GenieGo for OOH streaming



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I got my GenieGo back in December so that my copper dropper son could watch sports while he is away at college, and the frustration became too much. 

At times, it worked perfectly for him. At times, it worked well enough. Most of the time, it didn't work at all. It became too much when he wasn't able to watch the basketball games this week. 

I got a Slingbox Solo from Amazon, and it is so much better than the GenieGo. For one, it works. Second, the picture quality is amazing, even when you cast to a Roku on a TV. Lastly, there's no arbitrary 5 device limit to the Slingbox.

I don't regret buying the GenieGo, because it works perfectly for its original purpose: transcoding and downloading shows to a mobile device. In my case, my baby loves having Doc McStuffins on her Nexus 7. 

I'd love for D* to just make the GenieGo work. The Slingbox does lock up a TV when it's being used, but I can't stand the unreliable nature of what the GenieGo is right now.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> dualsub2006, on 16 Mar 2014 - 1:28 PM, said:
> 
> I got my GenieGo back in December so that my copper dropper son could watch sports while he is away at college, and the frustration became too much.
> 
> ...


Quite surprising because I use GenieGO OOH streaming all the time and it works perfectly. The only problem I encounter is the speed of the hotel's WiFi, which has nothing to do with the GenieGO.

I also own a Slingbox (two of them, actually)--and have no plans of getting rid of them. However, the only time I use them is only when I want to watch Live TV at home; otherwise, I much prefer the GenieGO interface to stream and watch a recorded show. For example, with the SlingPlayer, you have to activate and fiddle around with the on-screen remote to fast-forward, skip, etc., whereas with the GenieGO, I find it much easier to use the on-screen navigation buttons.

But in your case, what was happening exactly? Consistently poor picture quality? Or no picture at all?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

nuspieds said:


> But in your case, what was happening exactly? Consistently poor picture quality? Or no picture at all?


Well, the GenieGo picture quality is poor by design, but that's not it.

He's able to stream fine one time, and then the next 5 times the app can't find the GenieGo. For the basketball games this week, it worked for a hot minute and then it didn't. The app couldn't find the GenieGo when he restarted it.

The last straw was when his iPad suddenly lost its activation and he couldn't log in again because he was 6 hours from home.

I've gone through all of the setup a number of times. Talked to support and went through all of their steps. According to me and to D* support, everything was fine and should have worked.

Same iPad, same Internet provider and the Slingbox works perfectly.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Is your son, by chance, on a slow or crowded internet connection. . . . campus, hotel?

I've had great streaming from some locations, marginal or none at others.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Is your son, by chance, on a slow or crowded internet connection. . . . campus, hotel?


No, he lives off campus apartment with 30/5 cable Internet that isn't shared.

Their on campus speeds are lightning quick but GenieGo is no more reliable there.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> dualsub2006, on 16 Mar 2014 - 2:05 PM, said:
> 
> Well, the GenieGo picture quality is poor by design, but that's not it.
> 
> ...


For me, I wouldn't say that the GenieGO picture quality is poor by design at all; as a matter of fact, I have no issues and, as expected, the quality increases/decreases depending on network performance--exactly like the SlingPlayer. However, I must admit that the SlingPlayer has more robust programming to manage poor/varying network performance so that at least content is practically always streaming without interruption. But this comes as no surprise, since streaming is an add-on/secondary functionality for the GenieGO.

With my experiences, I certainly wouldn't rule out the iPad app itself as the culprit. As you stated, same network, same host device, yet your son now gets reliable streaming. In my case, I use a PC and when I first used the GenieGO PC client, I ran into problems where it would all-of-a-sudden lose the activation and, as a result, all the content would be invalidated.  Of course, at the time, I'd be travelling, so this meant that I'd lose all my programming. Since then, I now always take a backup of the GenieGO client content directory before I travel. Though I must admit that a client update must have fixed the problem (as I can't recall the last time the issue occurred), I still continue to not take any chances and I continue to take the backup.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The authentication issues seem to have subsided. . . I've changed clients a couple of times with no problems.

Just don't try anything when out of home.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The authentication issues seem to have subsided. . . I've changed clients a couple of times with no problems.
> 
> Just don't try anything when out of home.


The last update I had automatically installed when I opened the App. I wasn't paying attention or I would have shut off the WiFi. Once the update was installed, I had to log in. But since I was on a business trip, it failed to authenticate. I had hours of transcoded movies and shows on my laptop I wanted to catch up on.

Had I know what I do now, I wouldn't have spent the $149 when the nomad first came out.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

nuspieds said:


> For me, I wouldn't say that the GenieGO picture quality is poor by design at all; as a matter of fact, I have no issues and, as expected, the quality increases/decreases depending on network performance--exactly like the SlingPlayer. .


GenieGo streams at 480p and that, to me, is poor picture quality. The Sling is doing 1080i, and the difference is, as you'd expect, substantial.

I'm harping on the iPad app because that's what he was using this week, but he also tries to use his MacBook Pro with the same disappointing results.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

nuspieds said:


> For example, with the SlingPlayer, you have to activate and fiddle around with the on-screen remote to fast-forward, skip, etc., whereas with the GenieGO, I find it much easier to use the on-screen navigation buttons


I've just realized that the Android app has playback controls independent of activating the remote. Play, pause, rewind, FF and then a button to cast to Roku.

I'm not at home to check my laptop, but thinking about it, I'm sure the browser plugin also had the same playback controls independent of the soft remote.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

I've only had a genie go for about a week and am about as frustrated as you are with the OOH. I have had no success getting it to work. I like you want it for daughter in college to watch her programs. I may go with sling too


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> there's no arbitrary 5 device limit to the Slingbox.


Correct, there is no 5 device limit because the Slingbox only supports one user at the time

http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-2000078.html


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

63thk said:


> I've only had a genie go for about a week and am about as frustrated as you are with the OOH. I have had no success getting it to work. I like you want it for daughter in college to watch her programs. I may go with sling too


Groupon has the Solo refurb for $59 right now and I think that's going for one more day. Amazon has what they say is new for $99.

Mine wasn't in the original box, but was listed new so I bought the Square Trade two year warranty for $7.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Correct, there is no 5 device limit because the Slingbox only supports one user at the time


Right, the same single stream limit as the GenieGo.

5 devices doesn't give me enough to have tablet and computer activations for everyone, Sling does.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> GenieGo streams at 480p and that, to me, is poor picture quality. The Sling is doing 1080i, and the difference is, as you'd expect, substantial.
> 
> I'm harping on the iPad app because that's what he was using this week, but he also tries to use his MacBook Pro with the same disappointing results.


according to the Slingbox specs,

Minimum Network Bandwidth

Video quality is dependent on network speed and conditions.

HD Viewing: 2 Mbps
SD Viewing: 600 Kbps
Mobile Viewing: 250 Kbps


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> Right, the same single stream limit as the GenieGo.
> 
> 5 devices doesn't give me enough to have tablet and computer activations for everyone, Sling does.


But at least with the GenieGO you can off load shows and have multiple users at the same time


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> according to the Slingbox specs,
> 
> Video quality is dependent on network speed and conditions.
> 
> ...


I just streamed the NCAA selection show on my Nexus 7 tethered to the hotspot on my phone and I got HD over LTE from Slingbox.

I have upload speed to do HD to my son, no problem.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> But at least with the GenieGO you can off load shows and have multiple users at the same time


Yep, I called that out in my original post. Offloading shows to mobile devices is the thing that I love about it, and that's why I haven't unplugged it.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

isn't there a way to set s program to auto download to the genie go when you set it to record? Then later move to your device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

63thk said:


> isn't there a way to set s program to auto download to the genie go when you set it to record? Then later move to your device.


Right, but you must be at home in order to download.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Of course, GenieGo is primarily designed to be independent of the need for any Internet connection.

That said, like any other streaming service, the GenieGo streaming is entirely dependent on the bandwidth of the remote location WIFI.

Put simply...GenieGo can only send a stream as fast as the WIFI connection path at your remote location will support.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Of course, GenieGo is primarily designed to be independent of the need for any Internet connection.
> 
> That said, like any other streaming service, the GenieGo streaming is entirely dependent on the bandwidth of the remote location WIFI.
> 
> Put simply...GenieGo can only send a stream as fast as the WIFI connection path at your remote location will support.


Having all of the bandwidth in the world available won't change the fact that, at best, GenieGo streams at 480p max. It won't.

My real beef isn't with the PQ, my real beef is that even though I've assigned static IP addresses, forwarded ports, made certain that my modem isn't acting as a DHCP server, made certain that there isn't a firewall in the way, done numerous and lengthy red button resets on everything and done all of this over and over and over again, the thing doesn't connect more than two out of every ten times.

My son never said boo about 480p when it worked. Nobody in this loop is short on bandwidth, either up or down. I'm positive that when it worked, we got the best that it could out out.

That's still only 480p, and that's still not the reason why I gave up on it.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I have had my GenieGo since December, and have never ever gotten it to work. I can't even get a PC in my house on the same router to connect to it. When I've tried to configure my router to work with it it fails every time.
Its pretty much useless to me


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SteveHas said:


> I have had my GenieGo since December, and have never ever gotten it to work. I can't even get a PC in my house on the same router to connect to it. When I've tried to configure my router to work with it it fails every time.
> Its pretty much useless to me


Then I'd say there's something wrong with the GG or your network. Can you ping it from a PC?

It's a fairly simple network device.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> Having all of the bandwidth in the world available won't change the fact that, at best, GenieGo streams at 480p max. It won't.
> 
> My real beef isn't with the PQ, my real beef is that even though I've assigned static IP addresses, forwarded ports, made certain that my modem isn't acting as a DHCP server, made certain that there isn't a firewall in the way, done numerous and lengthy red button resets on everything and done all of this over and over and over again, the thing doesn't connect more than two out of every ten times.


Respectively have a differing view based on years of experience with this device.

Having seen a completely different and solid experience...it would seem like there's perhaps something else going on with your device, connection, or network setup. Put simply, GenieGo here works 99+% of the time as designed for streaming in the home, but is dependent on bandwidth outside of the home.

In cases where I have had a high-bandwidth connect out of the home (which only happens about 25% of the time unfortunately)...the GenieGo experience was virtually the same as in the home streaming.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...it would seem like there's perhaps something else going on with your device, connection, or network setup. Put simply, GenieGo here works 99+% of the time as designed for streaming in the home, but is dependent on bandwidth outside of the home.


I can't say that there's nothing wrong with the GenieGo, but it streams in home perfectly fine. It offloads shows perfectly fine. Out of home, it works rarely.

The setup for the GenieGo is 100% by the book. I've followed the steps of setting it up independently numerous times, and gone through it with support. It works only rarely.

Bandwidth is not an issue, either up from my home or down where it is being used. Its not.

The Slingbox has worked 100% of the time for the 3 days that I've had it, and setup, including all wiring took 15 minutes. It took more than 3 days to get the GenieGo to stream OOH the first time.

Some say its TWC blocking ports. TWC says they don't block any of the ports in the range that I'm using. Some say my modem is acting as a DHCP server. The manufacturer says that my modem doesn't have that capability. Some say my static IP and port forwarding isn't setup right. I say I've done it to the very letter of the instructions on the D* website.

Everything in my home that uses my network, both inbound and outbound works without any issues.

While the GenieGo app says that OOH is setup fine, it almost always fails to find the GenieGo.

Slingbox just works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to agree that the GenieGo set up is not very intuitive. DIRECTV should allow access to the GenieGo interface so that we can assign an static IP address instead of relying on forwarding ports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I have to agree that the GenieGo set up is not very intuitive. DIRECTV should allow access to the GenieGo interface so that we can assign an static IP address instead of relying on forwarding ports
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very easy to assign a permanent reserved address to GG in most any router. But you still have to forward the ports.

Not sure how sling does it - maybe some sort of man (server) in the middle?

I did have a problem that I posted last week re-setting the router with DAFI / PC Client -- but once set OOH works fine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> Some say its TWC blocking ports. TWC says they don't block any of the ports in the range that I'm using. Some say my modem is acting as a DHCP server. The manufacturer says that my modem doesn't have that capability. Some say my static IP and port forwarding isn't setup right. I say I've done it to the very letter of the instructions on the D* website.


You are pointing to a likely candidate...the router and its ports.

Both TWC and UVerse hardware have been reported to have certain "unique characteristics" when it comes to port forwarding and/or firewall handling. However, setting up a reserved IP address for the unit is pretty straight forward on most routers.

Firewalls or programs such as Microsoft Security Essentials sometimes also require as-through" configurations to support a device getting past those well-intentioned programs.

Granted...GenieGo has less of an intuitive setup regarding configuration of the required port forwarding - Slingbox's install does a better job of automatically setting up those things. My suggestion is to check your router to see if ports 8082 and 8083 are set up properly for port forwarding. If not, make those corrections and reboot your GenieGo to see if this corrects any obstacles. If it is already set up properly...then only someone familiar with the TWC hardware might be able to further diagnose a solution.

For most Internet Service Providers, GenieGo is pretty much plug and play...but not for all of them.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You are pointing to a likely candidate...the router and its ports.


Nope. I've been through it too many times to count. Both alone, and with support. If it's wrong, then it's bad info from D*. Every piece of D* hardware in my setup has a static IP, and the ports are properly forwarded to the GenieGo.

I've deleted all of my static IP's and set them up again. I've deleted all of my forwarded ports and started over. Numerous times.



> Both TWC and UVerse hardware have been reported to have certain "unique characteristics" when it comes to port forwarding and/or firewall handling.


The TWC hardware that people have the issues with is the one that includes the phone modem. I have a simple DOCSIS 3 surfboard.



> Firewalls or programs such as Microsoft Security Essentials sometimes also require as-through" configurations to support a device getting past those well-intentioned programs.


The iPad and Android tablet that I tried to get working don't have firewalls getting in the way.



> My suggestion is to check your router to see if ports 8082 and 8083 are set up properly for port forwarding.


Again, I've done that. Time and time and time and time again.

I'm not looking for troubleshooting tips. The GenieGo refused to work consistently for OOH streaming, so I replaced it for that purpose.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

since TWC cable came up in the TOPIC I would like to add that I too have Road Runner from TWC cable for my internet. I'm have a UBEE modem/router. I have not had any problem with any other devices connected to it. Including the Directv DECA broadband adapte.r that was connected before the genie install. GenieGo will not work at all when connected to the modem/router. I can get it to do all the in-home functions by connecting to 2nd router in the network,but OOH fails every time


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> It's very easy to assign a permanent reserved address to GG in most any router. But you still have to forward the ports.


while this kind of set up might be easy for the majority of folks here the same might not be true for the regular folks out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW, my GenieGo is connected to my Apple Airport Extreme and it works flawlessly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> FWIW, my GenieGo is connected to my Apple Airport Extreme and it works flawlessly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IIRC, there was a step missing in the instructions on setting up the Airport Extreme with OOH. You had to help me with my setup (although once you pointed out the missing step, it was obvious). Not sure if that has been corrected by DirecTV yet, but just following the posted instructions with that router and OOH wouldn't work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> IIRC, there was a step missing in the instructions on setting up the Airport Extreme with OOH. You had to help me with my setup (although once you pointed out the missing step, it was obvious). Not sure if that has been corrected by DirecTV yet, but just following the posted instructions with that router and OOH wouldn't work.


can you post what is missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep. Just found it. (Hope I didn't change anything in my setup just now).

On step 3 of 4 at the NAT config: https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875
(You have to select Apple and the Airport Extreme Windows)
(Note: on my screen, the vertical scroll bar is very hard to see and use).

The DirecTV step shows a blank default host address. My AirPort Utility showed 10.0.1.___

I had left it blank and you pointed out I had to add 2 to match my system (e.g. 10.0.1.2).

Once I filled in that blank on my router and clicked on Update, it worked.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I see. what happened with mine is that I did not do the automatic set up but I rather did it manually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Again, my memory isn't what it used to be, but I thought back when OOH first came out, Apple wasn't supported with an auto config. We had to do the manual setup. 

Below are two screen snippets: One showing the DirecTV instructions, the other my Airport Extreme set up. 

It was a simple omission by DirecTV, but I was following their instructions as networking is not one of my strengths. I can't image my wife or mother in law trying to follow these instructions. Although they can follow Ikea instructions w/o any problems.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Again, my memory isn't what it used to be, but I thought back when OOH first came out, Apple wasn't supported with an auto config. We had to do the manual setup.


you are absolutely right, when I did my configuration none of the automatic stuff was even available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I will also point out that I have posted numerous times about OOH not working on any wireless network for me. It works perfectly fine and every, single time on the cellular network.

I have never gotten wireless to work at any hotel or public location. But I streamed OOH all the way down the I-5 corridor one Sunday in January to hear the Seahawk playoff game. And in every hotel on that trip, when I switched off wireless and went with cellular, I had no problems.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> you are absolutely right, when I did my configuration none of the automatic stuff was even available


I had to change the NAT default host on day 1 because port forwarding was originally setup for my sons stupid Xbox.

I've redone my static IP assignments a number of times, but the GenieGo has always gotten the same IP address.

I am, by the way, using an Apple Airport Extreme as well.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> I am, by the way, using an Apple Airport Extreme as well.


So you saw that the steps currently listed on DirecTV's site for configuring the Airport Extreme and not 100% accurate?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

trh said:


> So you saw that the steps currently listed on DirecTV's site for configuring the Airport Extreme and not 100% accurate?


Now that you mention it, yes I did.

We learned about port forwarding setup a few years ago, and I knew to change that default host IP address from the Xbox. I didn't give a second thought to it.

I just went and looked and D* absolutely does leave that part out. I also opened AirPort Utility to make certain that the default host is right, and it is. I guess my setup isn't 100% by the book after all, as I did that one extra step.

I'm going to wipe out all of my AP settings for this GenieGo and do it all over again. It eats at me that this thing doesn't work right, and I'd still use it for OOH in spite of having the Slingbox if I could make it work.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

So, I went through everything again. OOH check passed, so I went to the indie coffee shop with the wide open WiFi and got nothing. 

Came home and one last time, I redid everything again, but changed all of my static IP assignments. All of my D* equipment had IP's assigned between 61 and 66. I moved them to 2 through 6, redid port forwarding and went to the coffee shop. It worked. 

Emboldened, I drove to Starbucks. It worked fine there too. I went to 4 places and they all worked fine. The only change I made in how I was setting this up is I deleted the IP assignments for my computers and moved all of my D* IP's to the front of the IP list, which should have had absolutely no effect on anything at all, but that apparently corrected whatever the issue was.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I posted in the DAFI thread a similar experience that I had last week from having no OOH after I re-installed DAFI. Even though the router was setup months ago and the iPad, PC and MAC clients worked for months.

My router had two entries labeled 'nomad xxxx' for 8082 and 8083 forwarded to my GG ip .87. The new DAFI installation continued to fail the test.

To make a long story short, after multiple times of letting the PC client or DAFI reconfigure or manually reconfiguring, I stripped the two original entries out, rebooted the router and DAFI put the SAME EXACT entries back in. (nomad xxxx) The label in the router should make NO difference!

It worked. I can only conclude that there's some timing or setup at a D* server that has to complete for the test to verify - and not just the router setup.

Fortunately, I have an ATT 'MiFi' that I can switch the wireless clients to and be OOH at home!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> So, I went through everything again. OOH check passed, so I went to the indie coffee shop with the wide open WiFi and got nothing.
> 
> Came home and one last time, I redid everything again, but changed all of my static IP assignments. All of my D* equipment had IP's assigned between 61 and 66. I moved them to 2 through 6, redid port forwarding and went to the coffee shop. It worked.
> 
> Emboldened, I drove to Starbucks. It worked fine there too. I went to 4 places and they all worked fine. The only change I made in how I was setting this up is I deleted the IP assignments for my computers and moved all of my D* IP's to the front of the IP list, which should have had absolutely no effect on anything at all, but that apparently corrected whatever the issue was.


Glad you got it working.

It seems that the "struggle" was that in searching for an appropriate IP...GenieGo had difficulty looking at any haps in IPs. Once you brought them together into a group...finding one was simple for the device. Your right...it should not have struggled with that...but good to know that a solution is there and pretty straight forward. Thanks for sharing.

Perhaps the Mods should add a "solved" in the thread header...


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It seems that the "struggle" was that in searching for an appropriate IP...GenieGo had difficulty looking at any haps in IPs. Once you brought them together into a group...finding one was simple for the device. Your right...it should not have struggled with that..


There weren't any hops in my previous setup, all D* IP's were together in the 60's. Now they're all grouped together at the head of the list.

That should not have fixed anything.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> There weren't any hops in my previous setup, all D* IP's were together in the 60's. Now they're all grouped together at the head of the list.
> 
> That should not have fixed anything.


Shouldn't have is correct. But obviously it did and is something for folks to note (including DirecTV).


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Then I'd say there's something wrong with the GG or your network. Can you ping it from a PC?
> 
> It's a fairly simple network device.


Will try this tonite
In all honesty I have to add, its not called into action often. That is we don't miss it. So it hasn't been an issue, nor has then been motivation to get it to work.
I will try now however


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if you didn't assign anything let it all go auto if you'd have had any of these issues.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if you didn't assign anything let it all go auto if you'd have had any of these issues.


That was the first thing that I tried and it didn't work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you checked for gremlins?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Have you checked for gremlins?


I keep gremlins in the house to feed to my dog, so they're here.

I'm still a little more than urinated off about this whole thing. I've talked to D* support a couple of times on the GenieGo issue, and it's just not a user friendly setup for this device.

Had I not known about the default NAT host, that would have been one problem. I only changed the static IP assignments because I was willing to do anything once, short of replacing my AirPort hardware to try to make it all work.

If you're having problems with GenieGo OOH, go through your setup. Check your NAT default host settings, check your port forwards and check your static IP assignments. If nothing else works, try moving your GenieGo static IP to the first address possible in your AP.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to say that I've been very impressed with GenieGo out of home functionality with two major exceptions:
1. You cannot watch sports packages (NHL Center Ice is why I have TV in the first place, and it was why I bought the GenieGo, but it doesn't work)
2. Trickplay is useless. If you tap the 30 second skip button, it takes longer than 30 seconds "optimizing video quality" before you can watch again.

It would be nice if it worked over 3G/LTE networks too, but I've given up on NHLCI now. After 19 years of NHLCI, I'm dropping my subscription next season and going with GameCenter Live, so I can watch anywhere. They refuse to fix (or even acknowledge) the bug that prevents NHLCI from working with GenieGo, so I'm Genie Gone...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

islesfan said:


> It would be nice if it worked over 3G/LTE networks too,


Well it does work on cell on Android, and on jailbroken iDevices


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Fom my last conversation with a guy in Ellen's office (Feb 2013), they don't consider the NHLCI issue a bug. Out of market sports packages are considered PPV and as such, can't be watched via the GenieGo. 

I did not renew my CI package this season (2013-14).


----------

